# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Fiori

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 02-09-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 18-08-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Gjërat që i bëjmë në jetë dhe qëllimi i tyre" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23193

Titulli: "French songs" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23192

Titulli: "Pyetje: Cfare Dini Per Profetin Xhoshua???" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga ABIGAIL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23191

Titulli: "Humor:11 Vjecari" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga Pamelaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23190

Titulli: "Nje ze ne qiell" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga Ars)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23187

Titulli: "Cilen kenge po degjoni ne keto momente?" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23185

Titulli: "Une jam BUFU" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga bufu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23183

Titulli: "Vdekja e Perendimit!" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga Captain Albania)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23182

Titulli: "Simplicius Simplicissimus" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga Pedro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23181

Titulli: "Nderron jete Charles Bronson ." (postuar 01-09-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23178

Titulli: "a ju pelqen te keni tatoo ne trupin tuaj" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga tom)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23177

Titulli: "hola nga miss_blue me pak korrespondence" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga Code-Cracker)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23176

Titulli: "Filloj zbatimi i Marrveshjes se Ohrit ne Maqedoni" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23173

Titulli: "Te    Droguarit" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga eris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23172

Titulli: "FIKS FARE (sezoni i dyte)" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga aldon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23168

Titulli: "Ai ,ajo dhe ata plus nje" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga nitROSHI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23167

Titulli: "Manjani, shtiza shqiptare, kampione bote për flamurin grek" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23164

Titulli: "Dikush më futet në kompjuterin tim. Si ka mundësi?" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga panbruk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23162

Titulli: "serite me te mira filmike te te gjitha kohrave" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23160

Titulli: "Bankat, më zemërgjera në kreditimin e klientëve" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23157

Titulli: "Vogëlushja e dënuar me vdekje nga varfëria" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23156

Titulli: "Osiruz me vëllezërit dhe motrën" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga Osiruz)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23151

Titulli: "Per studentet qe jane ne universitet." (postuar 31-08-2003 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23148

Titulli: "Lexojini,po mos ja tregoni armikut." (postuar 31-08-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23144

Titulli: "Cfare lloj ushqimi preferoni ?" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23143

Titulli: "Kryetema :fantazma: utbolli" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23141

Titulli: "Fillon Kampionati Shqiptar !" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23140

Titulli: "KEni Menduar ndonjehere Te Ktheheni Perseri NE Shqiperi?" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23138

Titulli: "Arti Kultura  dhe Paganizmi" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23137

Titulli: "Deshirimi dhe Dashuria!" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga shkodrane82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23136

Titulli: "Albumi im. Pamje nga shëtitjet nëpër atdhe." (postuar 31-08-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23135

Titulli: "Syri dhe Veshi!!" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga shkodrane82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23133

Titulli: "Sigurim ne pun" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga Jase)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23130

Titulli: "Logo" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga Pogradecari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23129

Titulli: "Opozita: &quot;Eja me ne!&quot;" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23125

Titulli: "Muslimanja e se nesermes" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23124

Titulli: "Ska ne bote me te mire sesa ti o NENA ime" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23123

Titulli: "Islami Apo Krishterimi" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23119

Titulli: "ua kemi,apo s'ua kemi borxh!" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga bani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23115

Titulli: "Album Kujtimi : &quot;Backstreet Boys&quot;" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23114

Titulli: "Islami Apo Idhujtaria" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23111

Titulli: "Islami Apo Ateizmi" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23108

Titulli: "Cduhet te bejme per femijet tane qe ata te mos te behen kontigjent." (postuar 31-08-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23107

Titulli: "Shqipe Malushi" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga Henri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23106

Titulli: "Nano-Nuk mund të ketë Kosovë nën Serbi" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23105

Titulli: "New York, NY so nice they named it twice!" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23102

Titulli: "~~~Mosha Juaj~~~" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga angelgirl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23097

Titulli: "Kazaa ky program fantastik!!!" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23095

Titulli: "Tungjatjeta nga Jase" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga Jase)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23092

Titulli: "Mashtrimet e shejtanit" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga altini55)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23091

Titulli: "Ja po prezantohem edhe unë" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga dolcecandy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23089

Titulli: "jokes (me pulle te kuqe)!" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23110

Titulli: "Përshëndentje" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga Shade)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23086

Titulli: "Islami Apo Krishterimi" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23085

Titulli: "Emancipimi i femres" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23084

Titulli: "Tania, një ëndërr shqiptare në Australi" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga Mjellma)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23082

Titulli: "Per  Kete E Dua Zotin" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga Arrnubi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23080

Titulli: "Sa kohe duhet te vuajne gjynahqaret e sistemit monist !?" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga &lt;shiki-java&gt :shkelje syri: 
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23077

Titulli: "Madonna, Britney dhe Christina, skandal skenik në MTV" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23076

Titulli: "Si te fshini disa emra nga lista e kontakteve ne MSN Messenger(blocked list)" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23074

Titulli: "Përshëndetje" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23073

Titulli: "Hesus Lopez Paceko" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga Manulaki)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23070

Titulli: "Duhet pak aheng:&lt;shiki-java&gt; erdha une e iu ftoj ne valle!" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga &lt;shiki-java&gt :shkelje syri: 
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23069

Titulli: "Pse ndodh tradhetia bashkeshortore" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23058

Titulli: "A eshte e drejte?!" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23057

Titulli: "&quot;Strabèri&quot;" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23056

Titulli: "Luigj Gurakuqi" (postuar 30-08-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23054

Titulli: "Shenjtërimi i Nënë Terezës - Gonxhe Bojaxhiut" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23047

Titulli: "Kur ndodhi tragjedia në Kosovë" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23044

Titulli: "101 personalitete dënojnë qëndrimin e At Foti Cicit" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23043

Titulli: "Rreziku i perdorimit te kodeve" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23039

Titulli: "Unë jam Klara, po ju?" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga Klaraaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23036

Titulli: "VMA's" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga GoDDeSS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23035

Titulli: "Mirse-ju-gjeta kalamoja" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga XpliCit_dr)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23031

Titulli: "Do te pres" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23030

Titulli: "Jazz dhe më shumë.." (postuar 29-08-2003 nga forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23029

Titulli: "Me çfarë kënge do e prezantonit muzikën shqiptare?" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga R2T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23028

Titulli: "Per shqiptaret ne York University!" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga Laerta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23027

Titulli: "Singer Britney Spears puth Madonnen" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23023

Titulli: "Singer Britney Spears puth Madonnen" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23037

Titulli: "Punime te artizanatit shqiptar" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23020

Titulli: "Mos Klikoni ketu se kot e kot eshte..." (postuar 29-08-2003 nga scream_aut)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23019

Titulli: "Pershendetje gjithve" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga Adushilepurushi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23018

Titulli: "Pse eshte I nevojshem denimi" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23017

Titulli: "A mund te ndryshoj paswordin e POP eMailit ?" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga huggos)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23016

Titulli: "Shpirti I Njeriut" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23015

Titulli: "Mesime Access-i &gt;&gt;&gt;" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga huggos)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23013

Titulli: "Karpenter: Uashingtoni mund t'ia lërë BE-së çështjen e Kosovës" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23012

Titulli: "Moisiu kërkon ministri të veçantë për emigrantët" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23010

Titulli: "Inidividi apo Kolektivi?" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23007

Titulli: "Diskutimi viziv në Forumin Shqiptar" (postuar 29-08-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23004

Titulli: "Mode me cmime te kripura per fustane nuserie!" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga ^^Gjalica^^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23001

Titulli: "Të shtriqem der tek ty" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga kulla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22998

Titulli: "Barcaleta" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22996

Titulli: "A ju mungon shoqeria e vjeter ?" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22995

Titulli: "Vargje te bukura nga kenge qe pelqeni..." (postuar 28-08-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22989

Titulli: "Jeta mizerje e Greqise!" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga DuRResaK_PlaKo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22984

Titulli: "Varferia Shqiptare" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22982

Titulli: "Cila stinë ju pelqen më shumë?" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga rina_yll_polar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22979

Titulli: "Lidhje" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga IsiNYC)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22978

Titulli: "Pyetje dhe pergjigje ne lidhje me Islamin" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22977

Titulli: "Sa larg jemi, bij, sa larg" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22975

Titulli: "Emri im vjen nga Greqishtja" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga Manulaki)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22974

Titulli: "Liga e Kampioneve 2003/2004" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22971

Titulli: "Nje shoqeri uniforme" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga Bokerrima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22969

Titulli: "Ani Lal' ???" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga artattoo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22967

Titulli: "Cfare kuptimi ka syneti per myslimanet?" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga xhilda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22966

Titulli: "Besoj shume por ka ca gjera qe nuk i mbaj" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga xhilda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22965

Titulli: "ekziston mundesia e perdorimit te credit cardave dhe ne shqiperi ??" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga Pink_Girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22964

Titulli: "Rrudhat poshte syve" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga Viki)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22962

Titulli: "Parlamenti i Serbisë dhe Kosova" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22960

Titulli: "Ndihme per NERO 6.0 ose NERO 5.5 per codecs" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22959

Titulli: "A thua pse ?" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga BurimTopi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22958

Titulli: "Me merrni krahun, me merrni kemben, por jo..." (postuar 28-08-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22956

Titulli: "Hamletit: Iu ngref, apo s'iu ngref? Ajo eshte pyetja!" (postuar 28-08-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22954

Titulli: "Sherr pulash!" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Kuntakinta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22948

Titulli: "Tungjatjeta! prezantoj veten" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Euro_Gurl16)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22947

Titulli: "Rikthim i disa skedareve te hequra nga Koshi" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22939

Titulli: "Angli:Projektligj i ri per emigracionin." (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22938

Titulli: "Program testimi i memorjes RAM" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22937

Titulli: "Vendi per te emigruar dhe pse" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga desada-UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22936

Titulli: "Krijimet letrare në forumin shqiptar" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22935

Titulli: "cthojne dijetret eketij shekulli per shehk albanin muhadithin e ketij shekulli" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga islamway)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22934

Titulli: "Dite te paharruara" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Auloni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22933

Titulli: "Si Naimi, me qiri" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Auloni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22932

Titulli: "A e dinit?" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Reina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22931

Titulli: "Vonë është por dhe unë po prezantohem njëherë ..." (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Auloni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22929

Titulli: "Breaking !!!" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga FlashMx)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22923

Titulli: "Po prezantohem dhe unë si anëtare e re" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga crazy_gurl_mich)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22922

Titulli: "C'mendoni per internetin" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22920

Titulli: "Barsaleta ne Anglisht" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22915

Titulli: "Bombat E Mendimeve..." (postuar 27-08-2003 nga ABIGAIL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22909

Titulli: "Gjithcka eshte relative..." (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22906

Titulli: "Vjedhesit" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22902

Titulli: "Kreu i NATOs: &quot;E kaluara nuk kthehet më në Kosovë!&quot;" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22899

Titulli: "Si u lind Jezu Krishti?" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga pyetesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22896

Titulli: "4.2 milione per te varfrit e Shqiperise" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22893

Titulli: "Ku mund t'i gjej tekstet e këngëve (hip-hop shqipëtar)?" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga angelgirl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22892

Titulli: "E Verteta Mbi Fatmir (foti) Cici" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga vllaznim)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22891

Titulli: "Ne, Shqiptaret E Greqise No 3" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga jonidapasho)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22890

Titulli: "Bijen këmbanat!" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22889

Titulli: "I Dashuruar Me Kembet E Nje Vajze" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga eris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22887

Titulli: "Masa per problemet e biznesit" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga huggos)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22886

Titulli: "Avokati i popullit: &quot;Mijra te vdekur ne listat zgjedhore&quot;" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22885

Titulli: "Itali: Shqiptarët, të parët për krime" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22884

Titulli: "SHBA: &quot;Shqipërinë po e vdes varfëria&quot;" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22883

Titulli: "SHBA: 1.5 milione shqiptare, te varfer" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22882

Titulli: "Si te kontrolloni emailin ne Outlook Express ne cdo kompjuter" (postuar 26-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22878

Titulli: "Respekt për të gjithë" (postuar 26-08-2003 nga ximiiii)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22874

Titulli: "Prezantimi im" (postuar 26-08-2003 nga MISTREC_BERATI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22873

Titulli: "Kerkoj nje kenge" (postuar 26-08-2003 nga habibi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22868

Titulli: "Gjejeni kush erdhi prap?" (postuar 26-08-2003 nga MC_ED da real)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22859

Titulli: "Cila asht poezia ma e mirë e letrave shqipe?" (postuar 26-08-2003 nga Niçe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22853

Titulli: "PDr rrezikon rregjistrimin ne zgjedhje per faj te sigles" (postuar 26-08-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22852

Titulli: "Fotografia ime (Tironce4Life)" (postuar 26-08-2003 nga Tironce4Life)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22847

Titulli: "Besoj se askush nuk ka nevoje per keto..." (postuar 26-08-2003 nga kundraRRYMES)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22845

Titulli: "Argumentet per egztencen e Zotit" (postuar 26-08-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22843

Titulli: "fillimi i kampionatit të Kosovës..." (postuar 26-08-2003 nga kasum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22841

Titulli: "Disa foto te bukura(Vazhdim)" (postuar 26-08-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22839

Titulli: "Fiks Fare II(Vazhdim)" (postuar 26-08-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22838

Titulli: "Ndërroi jetë Ferdinand Deda" (postuar 26-08-2003 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22837

Titulli: "A e dini pse jeni krijuar?" (postuar 26-08-2003 nga BurimTopi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22836

Titulli: "Tungjatjeta" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga youngmiss)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22822

Titulli: "nje virus i ri ne qarkullim''SoBigF''" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22820

Titulli: "nje script qe dikton parazitet ne kompjuter" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22819

Titulli: "Koço KOSTA" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22818

Titulli: "Kujdes nga Blaster" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga HELIAND)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22815

Titulli: "Kënga e Gjergj Elez Alisë" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22814

Titulli: "Anëtare e re" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga Gentiana(swe))
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22812

Titulli: "Racizem Grek Ndaj Aktorit Laert Vasili" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22806

Titulli: "Këshilla për Kuzhinën" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga xhenisi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22805

Titulli: "Test Intelektual" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga xhenisi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22804

Titulli: "Poetëve të trishtuar!" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22803

Titulli: "Gete" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22798

Titulli: "Melankonia..." (postuar 24-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22795

Titulli: "Sa i mesojme femijeve Shqipen" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22794

Titulli: "Shkruar ndoshta, mbi ndonjë varr" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22791

Titulli: "ALL-LLAHU (ZOTI) i lartëmadhëruar" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22789

Titulli: "Më mirë një mik apo një thesar?" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga tironsi per qef)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22788

Titulli: "Çfarë është Liria?" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga Redi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22784

Titulli: "Prezantim" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga Favola_21)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22781

Titulli: "Policia e vret. Kush do ta mbrojë qytetarin shqiptar..." (postuar 24-08-2003 nga ex-x)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22779

Titulli: "Per ne" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga bani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22773

Titulli: "Maskat/Avantaret e mia në Forum" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22768

Titulli: "Kenge Dasme" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22767

Titulli: "Foto kengetaresh, aktoresh etj" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga Hott_korcare01)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22825

Titulli: "Pezantimi i një hekurpunuesi" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22764

Titulli: "Karakterizoheni nga pesimizmi realizmi apo optimizmi" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22763

Titulli: "Ekipi i peshëngritësve të rinj, shpallet nënkampion i Europës" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22762

Titulli: "Rezidence per  shitje !" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga XimiD)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22760

Titulli: "Striptella në Forum" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga striptella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22759

Titulli: "Rexhmata u vra duke u dhënë bukë policëve" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22758

Titulli: "Oficeri nga Tirana plagoset ne Shkoder" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22757

Titulli: "Cikli i Kreshnikeve" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22753

Titulli: "A e keni degjuar kengen  &quot;Sorkadhja&quot; nga Aida edhe Eda?" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga LLASTICA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22752

Titulli: "Teksti i kenges &quot;Ca kom pase&quot;" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga tironsi per qef)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22748

Titulli: "Nuk kam qënë ndonjëherë e mirë në prezantime por..." (postuar 23-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22747

Titulli: "Filmat me koti qe keni pare ndonjehere..." (postuar 23-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22746

Titulli: "ColdPlay" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22742

Titulli: "humor nga MICHIGANSI , TE QESHIM PAK AMAN. JU FLM" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga Sc0rpi0)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22739

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Keni Menduar te Ktheheni ne Shqiperi?
 o 'PO' (2 vota)
 o 'JO' (0 vota)
 o 'ASNJEHERE' (0 vota)
 o 'DISAHERE' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23138

Sondazh: cila stin ju pelqen me shm...dhe pse
 o 'vera' (2 vota)
 o 'vjeshta' (4 vota)
 o 'dimri' (2 vota)
 o 'pranvera' (1 vota)
 o 'te gjitha....' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22979

Sondazh: Me merrni krahun, me merrni kemben, por jo...
 o 'te kuqin e buzeve' (1 vota)
 o 'manikyrin' (0 vota)
 o 'lapsin e syve/vetullave' (1 vota)
 o 'foundation (qe fsheh imperfeksionet ne lekure)' (1 vota)
 o 'kremin zbutes' (1 vota)
 o 'shkelqim buzesh' (1 vota)
 o 'mascara per qerpiket' (2 vota)
 o 'Pfff... une jam yll vete! C'me duhet makiazhi?' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22956

Sondazh: Si mendoni per ndeshjet e rradhes te kombetares sone me Gjeorgjine ?
 o 'Besoj se do fitojme !' (4 vota)
 o 'Nuk do fitojme !' (0 vota)
 o 'Do humbim !' (2 vota)
 o 'Se di !' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22730

Sondazh: Cka ju pelqen te i dashuri apo e dashura?
 o 'syte' (3 vota)
 o 'buzeqeshja' (2 vota)
 o 'pamja e jashtme' (0 vota)
 o 'fytyra' (0 vota)
 o 'dhembet' (0 vota)
 o 'qerpiket' (0 vota)
 o 'imazhi' (0 vota)
 o 'menyra se si flet' (1 vota)
 o 'oooooo se di' (0 vota)
 o 'te gjitha bashke!' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22627

Sondazh: Cilin Browser perdorni?
 o 'AOL' (0 vota)
 o 'NETSCAPE' (0 vota)
 o 'INTERNET EXPLORER' (4 vota)
 o 'JUNO' (0 vota)
 o 'TJETER' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22600

Sondazh: Votoni per figurat tona historike!
 o 'Isa Boletini' (0 vota)
 o 'Azem Bejta' (0 vota)
 o 'Azem Galica' (0 vota)
 o 'Adem Jashari' (0 vota)
 o 'Enver Hoxha' (2 vota)
 o 'Ismajl Qemajli' (0 vota)
 o 'Lek Dukagjini' (0 vota)
 o 'Gjergj Kastrioti  Skenderbeu' (8 vota)
 o 'Zahir Pajaziti' (0 vota)
 o 'UÇK(Kosovë)' (0 vota)
 o 'UÇK(Kombetare)' (1 vota)
 o 'UÇPMB' (0 vota)
 o 'Balli Kombetar' (1 vota)
 o 'AKSH/FBKSH' (1 vota)
 o 'Shaban  Polluzha' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22496

Sondazh: A dote bashkohen Trojet Shqiptare?
 o 'Po,' (3 vota)
 o 'Jo,' (1 vota)
 o 'Nuk di,' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22494

Sondazh: Kush eshte beqarja me e kerkuar e forumit?
 o 'Leila' (6 vota)
 o 'Nuska' (6 vota)
 o 'Shigjeta' (4 vota)
 o '^^Gjalica^^' (14 vota)
 o 'Malli' (6 vota)
 o 'GoDDeSS' (6 vota)
 o 'angeldust' (5 vota)
 o 'Jola' (3 vota)
 o 'Karamel Eyez' (2 vota)
 o 'korcaprincess19' (2 vota)
 o 'Sheqerka' (0 vota)
 o 'BaBy_BiRbA' (6 vota)
 o 'Kuntakinta' (1 vota)
 o 'london_girl' (10 vota)
 o 'Dharma' (1 vota)
 o 'Living in Vain' (2 vota)
 o 'Flava' (5 vota)
 o 'Macja Blu' (3 vota)
 o 'Kukumjacka' (1 vota)
 o 'Eliona' (2 vota)
 o 'PTUUU edhe ketu!!! Vuri emrin e vet por s'vuri beqaren me te mire te forumi!! (d.m.th. "Tjeter")  :Sater: ' (11 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22330

Sondazh: Kush eshte beqari me i kerkuar i forumit?
 o 'AsgjeSikurDielli' (13 vota)
 o 'Drini ne L.A.' (7 vota)
 o 'StterollA' (9 vota)
 o 'Wolf Power' (9 vota)
 o 'Kolombi' (7 vota)
 o 'Ryder (Aryan-SS)' (6 vota)
 o 'R2T' (3 vota)
 o 'Sokoli' (2 vota)
 o 'PrInCiPiEl' (0 vota)
 o 'Huggos' (2 vota)
 o 'Tahox' (0 vota)
 o 'Debatiku' (0 vota)
 o 'Pogradecari' (0 vota)
 o 'luton_boy_uk' (0 vota)
 o 'Magjistari' (1 vota)
 o 'PTUU!!! Ajo budallaqja s'paska vene beqarin me te mire!! (d.m.th. "Tjeter")  :terroristi: ' (15 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22329


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

02-09:
 o BUJAR - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=489

02-09:
 o Besmiri (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=770
 o Xhaneto (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=773
 o Layla (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1088

02-09:
 o Augert Rakipi (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1089

02-09:
 o BERATSI (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1601

02-09:
 o Simpatiku_uk (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1759

02-09:
 o Real_man (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1758

02-09:
 o dennisi_uk (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2495
 o asenja (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2568

02-09:
 o me thon i pabes (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3424
 o mirmengjes jet (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3853

02-09:
 o miranda72 (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4287

02-09:
 o dennisi_uk^ (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5808

02-09:
 o deborah (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5998

02-09:
 o Bilbili (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6405

02-09:
 o Deni17 (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7224

02-09:
 o strawberry - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8578

02-09:
 o lolami (43) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8893

02-09:
 o adi wild (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9667

03-09:
 o landleli (37) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=801

03-09:
 o Jimmy (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1414

03-09:
 o hashhash_dealer (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2795

03-09:
 o renata (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3033

03-09:
 o staf (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4778

03-09:
 o ELDORADO (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5243

03-09:
 o kaso (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6379

03-09:
 o berat izairi (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6576
 o Seti (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6897

03-09:
 o sazani (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7339


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 18-08-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 239 Anetare te rinj
 o 311 Tema te reja
 o 5,849 Postime te reja
 o 8 Sondazhe te reja

----------

